

Show HN: Create awesome wallpapers (iPhone app) - jensandersson
http://getquotespaper.com

======
jensandersson
Some cool wallpapers created by users:
[http://quotespapr.tumblr.com/](http://quotespapr.tumblr.com/)

~~~
tjosten
So that means you are storing all the user-generated wallpapers on your
servers, or are these user-submitted ones?

~~~
pernilsson
I'm storing them for logging purposes. Not the ones from camera roll though,
only Flickr/500px. The ones on Tumblr are shared by users.

------
wanttobeill
Mind uploading the "skate" and "mountain" wallpaper from that site? I can't
find the jpg link in source

~~~
pernilsson
Sure, you can find those images here:
[http://unsplash.com](http://unsplash.com) :)

~~~
wanttobeill
Thank you!

